# Question about head growth



## Bluemoose (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm just wondering, at what approximate age does a GSD's head grow to its full size?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

A male GSD's head often continues to "mature" until they're 3 or 4.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the OP's question made me laugh. i laughed more when
you answered the question. i love what people know about
GSD's or any breed.



Bluemoose said:


> I'm just wondering, at what approximate age does a GSD's head grow to its full size?





BlackthornGSD said:


> A male GSD's head often continues to "mature" until they're 3 or 4.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I was wondering too, Tazors head is way too small..lol hes almost 14 weeks weighs 40 lbs about 21 at withers, his head looks superimposed from a 10 wk old ..


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

chobahn also had a "pinhead" as we affectionately called it. it always seemed his head was way too small for his body. he will be 2 in march and it *seems* that it is catching up to the rest of his body. i guess i'll have to wait another couple years to see the end result.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

My pups head seems huge. When I'm up close to her she reminds me of a bear!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You know it seems to go through stages when they are young. We had a short pinhead stage. Now Beau has a normal head.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

He'll probably be a pinhead again around 11 months.


----------



## Bluemoose (Jan 11, 2012)

BlackthornGSD said:


> A male GSD's head often continues to "mature" until they're 3 or 4.


Thanks, Blackthorn! He's only 8 months so he's still growing all over and probably will be for a while. I don't think it's so much that his head is small as it is that his body is very stocky so his head looks small in comparison. Was just wondering when it would catch up 



doggiedad said:


> the OP's question made me laugh.


Sorry, I know it's a pretty dumb question. I couldn't think of a better way to phrase it, and didn't turn up much on Google, probably due to my ineloquent wording.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

When Beau's molars started coming in I was thinking how on EARTH are they going to fit in that mouth? They were ginormous compared to that little head and the gums were all swollen around them. The fit perfect now.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Haha.. A friend that hasn't seen Bailey for quite awhile (since about Oct?) came over the other day. I asked her, "So does he look a lot bigger than the last time you saw him?" She said, "Not his body so much, but man his HEAD is huge!"

I didn't know what to make of that, but his head really has gotten a lot bigger at 9 months.


----------

